# What kind of injury is this?



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

probably a low grade AC joint separation (separated shoulder)


but your stupid ass should go to a doctor instead of asking snowboarders on the internet to diagnose you.


----------



## van-gramsci (Jan 17, 2012)

First off, I would recommend going to see the doctor. After the amount of trouble I have had with my own shoulder in the past, it's not something you want to ignore. In my case, I used to have a very strong throwing arm. It's basically gone now.
EDIT: and in my case, I DIDN'T ignore it!

How did you land on it though? Was your arm outstretched? Or was it in tight to your body so you landed with your arm under you?


----------



## rideforcancer (Jan 25, 2012)

you could have done something to your collar bone


----------



## Snurf (Jan 23, 2012)

Get some proper treatment. I had a partial shoulder separation a few years ago from a really simple and stupid fall on a cat track near the end of the day. It was painful for a while but I thought it would just heal naturally. My doc made me promise to go to physio and, after treatment, the physio put me on a regime of exercises. Best thing I ever did. It took several months to get full mobility and strength back but it did come back.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Hmmmm, crepitus and swelling....definitely something I would want diagnosed by Internet strangers. Go to the doctor!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

crepitus is such a cool fucking word for something that sucks so fucking bad


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> crepitus is such a cool fucking word for something that sucks so fucking bad


I agree...on both accounts.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> but your stupid ass should go to a doctor instead of asking snowboarders on the internet to diagnose you.


+1 10characters


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

van-gramsci said:


> How did you land on it though? Was your arm outstretched? Or was it in tight to your body so you landed with your arm under you?


Tight to my body so yeah pretty much under me. And yeah you guys are probably right, I just thought it would heal naturally in a week or two. I've never had a shoulder injury before.

And i'm guessing I probably shouldn't go back up this weekend?


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Shoulders can sustain such intricate injuries, and it really will affect your day to day. Best to see a Dr and be safe than sorry later on when you find it difficult to do menial tasks like driving or brushing your teeth...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Definitely go see a doctor. Sounds like with the crunching it could be more then a low grade seperation. Shoulder's are so intricate you should seek a profressionals help earlier or they will come back to deplete your wallet later in life. If you can see a specialist(Orthopedic) without a referral right off the bat I would. A GP will probably only refer you to one anyways. Look for one that deals with the local sport teams or is endorsed by them. They will be more familliar with the type of injury you have.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Go see a physio if you are like me and have no faith in doctors


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

grafta said:


> Go see a physio if you are like me and have no faith in doctors


If only I'd done that instead when I first messed up my knee, I bet it would be a lot more functional now. 
But I got unlucky, and this was in the days before ZocDoc. ZocDoc is great.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Shazkar said:


> If only I'd done that instead when I first messed up my knee, I bet it would be a lot more functional now.
> But I got unlucky, and this was in the days before ZocDoc. ZocDoc is great.


I was told by a doctor that I had sprained my calf muscle... walked on it for a week before seeing a physio who told me I had ruptured my Achilles and needed surgery to re-attach :thumbsdown:

Lesson learnt :thumbsup:


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

grafta said:


> I was told by a doctor that I had sprained my calf muscle... walked on it for a week before seeing a physio who told me I had ruptured my Achilles and needed surgery to re-attach :thumbsdown:
> 
> Lesson learnt :thumbsup:


My thing was the doc who saw me very briefly told me I didn't need PT and I'd be back to normal in ~4 weeks. 10 weeks later I retweak my knee and it hasn't ever been back to normal since.

Regardless, OP, go see some form of medical professional, doctor, physio, sports medicine guy, someone... don't take medical advice on something that could be serious from the internet.


----------



## van-gramsci (Jan 17, 2012)

grafta said:


> Go see a physio if you are like me and have no faith in doctors


Doctors can definitely be hit or miss on some things. General Practitioners can't know everything, so the good ones will send you off to someone who knows what they're talking about. 

I kept injuring my shoulder playing sports several years back. I went to my family doctor and he said it sounded like tendonitis. My sister, who was studying kinesiology (she's now about to become a physio) at the time said that made no sense and that it sounded like I was suffering from subluxation (partial dislocations). When I got to university, (and after hurting it a few more times) I went to the clinic there and they set me up with an orthopaedic surgeon who was near the top of his field. Turns out my sister was right: multiple partial dislocations, at least one full dislocation (evidenced by a chipped bone in my joint), and a couple torn ligaments. Surgery, recovery, physio, and regular weight training have got it almost back to normal, thought I can't throw nearly like I used to.

Moral of the story: get it checked out, but get multiple opinions from varied sources.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Good thing it's my left shoulder haha. Off to PT!


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Absolutely do not mess around with your shoulder. I dislocated my shoulder years ago and ever since then it's come out probably 10-20 times. I've done it twice already this season, and I know how to put it back in myself but what I need is PT/surgery. Get it taken care of.


----------

